
Is the Mathematical World Real? - doesnotexist
https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/is-the-mathematical-world-real/
======
doesnotexist
“Several years ago a frustrated philosophy professor said to me, "How can you
know all this math but not know whether the number 2 even exists? Think about
it!"

So I did. And then I wrote about it for @sciam “

[https://twitter.com/KelseyAHE/status/1169310784133971969?s=2...](https://twitter.com/KelseyAHE/status/1169310784133971969?s=20)

